# 2001 Beetle Automatic Transmission Fluid Check



## reevesjo (Sep 25, 2004)

How can I not check the automatic transmission fluid level. I can't find a dip stick. There is no information in the owner's manual.
Problem: After a cold start and a shift into Drive, the car just sits for about 5 seconds before moving. After this initial problem, everything is fine until tomorrow. Any clues?? Joe


----------



## tantalus (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: 2001 Beetle Automatic Transmission Fluid Check (reevesjo)*

This is a really stupid thing. Stupid cause it should be easy! But its not...








The problem is that VW thinks that these transmissions are "sealed" for life. Never need changing. Sure. And I have some ocean front property in Nevada to sell you.
To check it you need to get under the car. Probably have to remove some covers too. On the transmission pan there is a "drain" plug. With the engine running, the ATF less then 30c remove just the cover plug for this plug. Then if just as the ATF warms past 30c some ATF will drip out. If it does the level is right. If not you have to add. Adding is nasty too. At the front of the transmission there is a plastic thing right where the dipstick was supposed to go. Open it and with a clean. long funnel add a small amount of ATF.
The only way they could of made this harder would be to make you stand on your head while filling/checking. Maybe next year...


----------

